# Power Carving Project



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2016)

I've been mulling over this project for a while. Finally decided to move forward, so I had to buy these;


 
to use with my angle grinder, on this;


 
Gonna be a artsy triple wall hanging, the light pieces are spacers and hold it all together, eventually they will be cut out and discarded. I decided I needed a jig like this;


 
to hold the angle grinder steady and follow a template and maintain a consistent depth. 


I oriented the grinder/cutter to create the profile I wanted. Worked pretty slick.


 
With template in progress. Each groove took multiple passes because I was removing so much wood, and my grinder is a general purpose Makita 7.5 amp, it really labored. If I make a habit of this I will need to get a more powerful one. Had to let it cool down between each step cause the gear box got really hot. 


 
here it is done (well that part anyhow) lots of scraping and sanding to do.I got a medium and fine sanding wheel from Kutzall through Amazon. I started with the medium wheel and was really impressed at how smooth it was cutting. My plan was to go over it again with the fine grit wheel to clean it up, but the fine wheel left a rougher finish than the medium wheel! I think it is defective, I went back to Kutzall and asked for a refund, we'll see how that goes. I will post more pics when it is finished. Each board is about 10x30 and the wood is Imbuia.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 17 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2016)

Want to see the finished project @barry richardson when you have ift finished.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## scrimman (Feb 10, 2016)

What a neat idea! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2016)

Just awesome as always  . Great idea with the jig !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2016)

I dont know how you come up with these ideas but they never disappoint! Thats really creative Barry

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 13, 2016)

How did you get your rectangular grinder jig to follow the curved template? Gary


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a curved piece of strap metal that goes around the front of the blade. That is a follower for the template.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 20, 2016)

@barry richardson Please posts some pics when that AWESOME artsy project is finished . It is a very interesting project.. My hats off to you for the project and the jig. So cool.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 5, 2016)

fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 6, 2016)

You are the master. Always impressive my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2016)

Barry, could you please post some pictures of something crappy so the rest of us don't feel bad?!?!?!?!?!

Beautiful piece as always!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> Barry, could you please post some pictures of something crappy so the rest of us don't feel bad?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Beautiful piece as always!! Tony


Thanks Tony, but it's only a work in progress, I still have plenty of time/opportunity to screw it up. In fact I put it aside cause i'm kinda stuck on how to proceed with it. Thinking about adding another element to the design, just not sure what...


----------



## F.W.von (Apr 16, 2016)

I wonder if you could sand blast it to finish it. You may be able to make a big to keep the blaster set off the work at good height and angle
Just a thought

Totally cool process you imagined up

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

That is a great idea. Did you cut out the lighter wood? How did it look hung on the wall? I'm assuming amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks Don, it's almost done, I haven't fixed the components permanently yet, and I'm still playing with the color of the "birds" but this is pretty much what it will look like, laid out on my tile floor...... I wanted the dark elements to look vaguely like birds..... they are carved from maple and dyed..... The whole thing is a little over 2' square.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Speechless.... thats beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2016)

::


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 23, 2016)

On the wall in the local gallery..... finally

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## TimR (Sep 23, 2016)

Very freakin cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome work Barry, just outstanding! What I admire the most in your pieces is the vision you have. People talk about letting the wood tell them what it wants to be, all my wood tells me is that it wants to be a board. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 26, 2016)

Totally awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MEB02 (Sep 27, 2016)

very nice, was waiting to see what it became, what is the background wood?


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2016)

MEB02 said:


> very nice, was waiting to see what it became, what is the background wood?


Thanks Mike, the wood is Imbuia...


----------

